# home made mud motor plans!!!!!



## r_hammett86

guys/gals. i found on ebay a better alternative than paying $2000 for a motor. if your a serious duck hunter, but like me feeling the crunch of the faulty economy, this is your answer to owning a mud motor. you buy the plans for 29.99 and build a motor for around 700. thats a motor and prop and all the materals. i just bought the plans and im about to start my own. they list out all the past #'s from www.Mcmastercarr.com and they have videos of their own motors. give em a try.

www.madmudmotors.etsy.com

im ganna build mine slowly but if you try it and finish before i do, let me know how well it works. good luck guys


----------



## r_hammett86

just found a 16 horse elec. start on over stock for under 400$


----------



## trkyhntr70

r_hammett86 said:


> just found a 16 horse elec. start on over stock for under 400$



Did you finish it yet??? I was talking to a guy about this today, Cant be to hard to build a ricshaw motor


----------



## stuckonquack

thats not hard at all i know a guy in gray that built one and has a honda enigine electric start and has a pull rope works great make sure you get good bearings tho


----------



## trkyhntr70

where can you find the engines for this type of motor???


----------



## GSURugger

www.smallenginewarehouse.com

they have really good prices, i got a 6.5 tecumseh (go kart motor) brandnew for 200 last summer


----------



## Georgiaboy83

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=small+engines

Harbor Freight has good small engines as well.


----------



## j_seph

Will an electric start lawnmower 12hp work


----------



## GSURugger

j_seph said:


> Will an electric start lawnmower 12hp work


most lawnmowers have a vertical shaft (and wont run on their side) easiest to do with a horizontal shaft motor


----------



## j_seph

GSURugger said:


> most lawnmowers have a vertical shaft (and wont run on their side) easiest to do with a horizontal shaft motor


 What I figured, guess I'll keep the engine


----------



## GSURugger

if anyone is gonna try this wants a prop (7X5 i think) and a small motor (roughly 10hrs on it) pm me


----------



## GSURugger

pm returned cruiser, it aint exactly as easy as just bolting it on ..haha


----------



## Delane01

PM me with details.


----------



## GSURugger

Delane01 said:


> PM me with details.



who?


----------



## Golden BB

r_hammett86 said:


> guys/gals. i found on ebay a better alternative than paying $2000 for a motor. if your a *serious duck hunter*, but like me feeling the crunch of the faulty economy, this is your answer to owning a mud motor. you buy the plans for 29.99 and build a motor for around 700. thats a motor and prop and all the materals. i just bought the plans and im about to start my own. they list out all the past #'s from www.Mcmastercarr.com and they have videos of their own motors. give em a try.
> 
> www.madmudmotors.etsy.com
> 
> im ganna build mine slowly but if you try it and finish before i do, let me know how well it works. good luck guys




So to be a serious duck hunter, you have to have a mud motor ?


----------



## GSURugger

Golden BB said:


> So to be a serious duck hunter, you have to have a mud motor ?


----------



## JerkBait

to be a serious duckhunter you have to be like rhamlet.


----------



## mizzippi jb

JerkBait said:


> to be a serious duckhunter you have to be like rhamlet.


Is that a new version of a Shakespeare play? No "L" in Hammett.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison

Anybody ever follow through with these plans?  I'd be curious to know how they turn out and hold up.  Shoot, for $700, i'll build one!


----------



## scoggins

Sence it is gonna be on the water and not in a high dust enviroment why not goto surplus-center and get a snowblower motor the don't have an air filter on them and they are cheap

Besides a briggs don't need no stinking filter it runs like crap from day one but runs like crap from now on


----------



## rock_solid

I have a brand new subaru robin 13hp electric start if anyone is interested. I was going to build a SD but i dont need 3 mud boats lol


----------



## ALLYDEER

was wondering how your mud motor turnd out by useing the plans off of ebay


----------



## Flaustin1

Powermax motors are identical to hondas.  I bought a brand new 16 horse for 300 last year for my fan boat.


----------



## Core Lokt

I don't know what the setup was but I saw 2 young men at the lake this past weekend. They both had LT motors, one store bought and one home made and looked to be the same size/hp. The home made motor was on a 12' light weight jonboat and had a very difficult time getting on plain and only ran WOT about 6-8 mph while the other boat/motor ran as expected. The guy also had to keep cleaning/dumping the prop while going through a patch of pads that were barely touching on the sides.

I'm guessing he had something setup wrong due to the preformance I was seeing??


----------



## cmk07c

*duckhuntingchat*



Core Lokt said:


> I don't know what the setup was but I saw 2 young men at the lake this past weekend. They both had LT motors, one store bought and one home made and looked to be the same size/hp. The home made motor was on a 12' light weight jonboat and had a very difficult time getting on plain and only ran WOT about 6-8 mph while the other boat/motor ran as expected. The guy also had to keep cleaning/dumping the prop while going through a patch of pads that were barely touching on the sides.
> 
> I'm guessing he had something setup wrong due to the preformance I was seeing??



That motor must be the plans they offer from duckhuntingchat.com, I thumbed through them and was not that impressed. It seemed like it would work but I don't get why you'd b uild a 33cc mud motor when for a couple hundred more bucks you could build something bigger, better, and faster. Who knows though maybe the concept could work with say a 260cc + engine?


----------



## gms1911

*Mud Motor*

Hey did you ever finish your mud motor. I am working on one built out of a 50cc quad. Would like to see some pics of yours.


----------



## Mark W

*Why build a small mud motor - couple of reasons*



cmk07c said:


> That motor must be the plans they offer from duckhuntingchat.com, I thumbed through them and was not that impressed. It seemed like it would work but I don't get why you'd b uild a 33cc mud motor when for a couple hundred more bucks you could build something bigger, better, and faster. Who knows though maybe the concept could work with say a 260cc + engine?



New guy here.  The question asked was as to buidling a small 33 cc mud motor.  I've built 3 and all work great for the hunting I do.  First one was a 33 cc unit.  I wouldn't recommend doing this as the motor was just a little bit on the small size.  Took some digging to find a prop that would work with this motor.  2 one was built with a 52 cc motor.  This one goes through anything.  Third one was built using a honda 4 stroke and gear reduction.  This is the best yet.

Reason to do this is weight.  Every one of my motors weighs less than 20 lbs.  Where I hunt, and how I hunt weight is everything.  Having to haul a 65 lb+ motor would be a killer for me physically.

As far as performance.  All these motors will push me (200 lbs) boat (65 lbs) and gear (40 lbs?) 6 + mph upstream.  Hull speed on the boat I have is around 6 mph and to get moer speed would take significantly more hp and the associated weight.

There are plans on the net on how to  build a mud motor using a small weed eater motor.  Let me know if youa re interested.

Mark


----------



## GABASSMAN

Just wonderin if anyone did this. Im planning on making one myself and was wondering how much material cost ill be looking at. I got the motor just need the other stuff. Im trying to go light as possible but strong


----------



## r_hammett86

JerkBait said:


> to be a serious duckhunter you have to be like rhamlet.



seriously. so guess to be like jerk bait you have to be a MASTER baiter...


----------



## r_hammett86

we waited to long on starting and just ended up buying a boat with one. but now the boats to big and heavy for where we wated to use it so now we're talking bout starting the project. we got everything but a prop. Tim has my plans cuz he's ganna make one he said. we'll get one build one day wehn get a chance.

here is my rant.
some guys just cant help but to get on here and become buttheads. FINE SOMTHING BETTER TO DO THAN GET ON HUNTING FOURMS AND NOT TALK ABOUT HUNTING!


----------



## rockwalker

not sure if you found the prop yet or not but I think Berry's has 2 or 3 on the shelf


----------



## mudslinger101

Those plans on ebay have 100% positive feedback and several people waited until they had there motors done before leaving feedback! And they have 244 feedback!!! Let's build!!!


----------



## Rem270

r_hammett86 said:


> seriously. so guess to be like jerk bait you have to be a MASTER baiter...




I thought Jerkbait got the boot......


----------



## r_hammett86

Rem270 said:


> I thought Jerkbait got the boot......



maybe soo. i dont know


----------

